# Poland Slovakia Day 5



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

leaving Nowy Sacz

still the hills

Day 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73415
Day 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73417
Day 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73421
Day 4
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73423
Day 5
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73425


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

sickle farmer, drinking


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

at Gdow we headed north for the train line to catch a lift in to central Krakow - Polish drivers leave something to be desired when it gets busy - three of us got run off the road by buses...

great tour

many thanks to Gabor Gyorgi and his excellent website!
http://www.gyorgyigabor.hu/english_page.html

also many thanks to my LBS - Two Wheels Good in Crouch End for helping out with last minute stuff at short notice
http://www.twowheelsgood.co.uk/


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A fine tour. It looks like you had fine roads and fine weather. I've always wanted to see pictures of the Tatras and Southern Poland. It's an underphotographed part of the world. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Great tour, great report, many thanks. Where did you stay?

I drank quite a bit of that Kozel beer myself in Vienna--I though it was from Bohemia?

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

great tour. i'm digging the scenery.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks

we stayed in hotels and B&Bs wherever we could manage - money goes a long way there and we were out of season so there were never any problems

we drank whatever beer came our way


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks

we stayed in hotels and B&Bs wherever we could manage - money goes a long way there and we were out of season so there were never any problems

I can confirm we drank whatever beer came our way - lots of the "Slovak" beer was actually Czech


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing your tour.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

*Thanks!*

This has been an awesome series of posts. Amazing scenery, and looks like it was a fun trip. I also like how there is so little advertizing there - no bill boards, neon signs, etc., even in the towns the signs are just for the shops they are hanging over.


----------



## DPV (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's another view of the trip (all 5 days) thanks to my GPS device.
Sorry about the obvious edits on the plot, I haven't figured everything out yet and there were some duplicate sections in the original. 
The first day's ride ended at the highest point.










(Garmin Etrex Legend, tracklog exported using G7toWin and plot created using GPS Altitude Chart).

EDIT: sorry, you can definitely see the altitudes don't exactly align where i stitched it.


----------

